# Hammond Glider trim o saw



## farriersas (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a Hammond Glider saw. 220 v single ph.
when It is running the motor gets hot and it seems like the power isn't what it should be. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## allenisle (Jul 15, 2009)

The Hammond trim o saw was origanally a printing saw for lead type... double check i believe most of those are 220 3 phase.. this would explain the saw motor overheating and running slow


----------



## MJWorner (Jul 19, 2009)

*Hot Saw*



farriersas said:


> I have a Hammond Glider saw. 220 v single ph.
> when It is running the motor gets hot and it seems like the power isn't what it should be.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Get hold of a decent digital VOM (Volt/Ohm/milliAmp meter) and check your voltage while running. My first guess (from far away) is low voltage. If you have access to an amp meter, make sure that your wiring is adequate for the current draw. Minimum wire sizes (within 50 cable feet of the panel) #14 for 12 Amp, #12 for 16 Amp, #10 for 24 Amp would be my recommendation, regardless of code standards. Remember that the NEC is a minimum safe standard. Doesn't cost NFPA (code writers) a dime if your saw burns up. If you haven't an Amp meter available go with the full load Amps (FLA) number on the motor nameplate.

After 38 years in the trade I've developed a (never to be humble) definite opinion on what's safe vs. what's legal.

Matt


----------

